# [solved] connect to a bluetooth pan?

## poly_poly-man

pand has gone to way of the dodo (I think the deprecated version they keep around no longer works... even still, it's deprecated)

I have a windows mobile phone, and to tether, I need to connect to it via bt pan. the phone starts up as a pan master (or whatever it's called), all I have to do is connect.

I'm pretty sure I've managed to pair the devices using simple-agent... so, now what? I have the bnep driver compiled in-kernel, etc...

I can't find any resources that explain how to connect as a panu without using pand... can anyone tell me?

EDIT:

I'm going to keep this around, simply because there is a hideous lack of good documentation on the matter.

STEPS:

0. You need bluez for the test-programs USE flag

1. Pair the device - the simplest way is to run simple-agent (as root), and connect to it with your phone. ctrl-c once it's paired.

2. bluez-test-network BB:BB:BB:BB:BB:BB nap <- where BB... is your phone's address (find with a scan).

3. dhclient (or whatever) on the bnep0 interface.

EDIT2: To keep the connection from dying after a pretty meager timeout, change line 52 in bluez-test-network to 

```
   while 1:
```

 that's with a tab, remember, in python, whitespace matters.[/code]

----------

